

11 Yr olds first stop motion vid - Cyndre
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEHnNNJVxQQ&feature=youtu.be

======
Cyndre
My daughter showed me a bunch of pictures on her camera that she was working
on so I taught her how to use windows movie maker. This is her first stop
motion video and I know I will be seeing some incredible things from her.

P.S. Please upvote and show her our hacker spirit :)

